# Bleeding brakes in b4 passat vr6 with abs Problem holding firmness after vaccuum. HELP!!!



## The Hater (Jun 23, 2003)

had a bit of a problem a week ago...soft line to the caliper got cut..so all the fluid drained out...replaced everything i needed to...and bled in the proper order (furthest from master cylinder) problem is that after bleeding (several times) once i turn the car on the brakes seem quite mushy (about halfway down) bleeding gets them very firm but only until the car is turned on..
i can't seem to get any air out of the calipers when bleeding..thats how firm it is before i stop and go for a test drive.
i've tried bleeding with the car on, brakes get firm...but then once i go for a ride...all goes to crap again...i think it may have something to do with the ABS system..anyone got any ideas..this would be greatly appreciated. kinda scary commuting to school with mushy brakes..haha


----------



## The Hater (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: Bleeding brakes in b4 passat vr6 with abs Problem holding firmness af ... (The Hater)*

help someone?


----------



## The Hater (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: Bleeding brakes in b4 passat vr6 with abs Problem holding firmness af ... (The Hater)*


----------



## Mbiggy (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: Bleeding brakes in b4 passat vr6 with abs Problem holding firmness af ... (The Hater)*

it seems to me that alot of people are having this problem and no one can pin point the problem.


----------



## muttwagon (Sep 21, 2000)

im having the same problem. check out my thread:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1335605


----------



## Sho (Nov 29, 1999)

*Re: (sk8vet)*

I changed my rear rotos and pads last weekend, and had to take one caliper off to change the damaged piston boot. However, I bleed it at the right way. And there is no air in the caliper, but break feels soft when the engine is on. When it is off, everything feels fine.
Taking my car to shop this Friday, and he only charge $40 to bleed it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## The Hater (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (Sho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sho* »_I changed my rear rotos and pads last weekend, and had to take one caliper off to change the damaged piston boot. However, I bleed it at the right way. And there is no air in the caliper, but break feels soft when the engine is on. When it is off, everything feels fine.
Taking my car to shop this Friday, and he only charge $40 to bleed it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


try bleeding your car with vacuum.(ie. car is on) this might help you out but your not in the same boat as us...our lines were drained completely.


----------

